# ON1 Photo RAW 2019 – An All-New Photo Editing Experience Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

> *Portland, OR – November 13, 2018* – ON1, Inc announces that ON1 Photo RAW 2019, an all-new photo editing experience and a major upgrade to ON1 Photo RAW, is available today. ON1 Photo RAW 2019 includes all-new features and technologies along with a streamlined workflow that is elegant, powerful and easy to learn. Notable new features include a new non-destructive workflow for layers, auto-alignment of layers, focus stacking, a new portrait tab, a new text tool, new digital asset management updates and more. ON1 Photo RAW 2019 includes the tools photographers need in a single well thought out photography workflow application.
> *Download a free trial of ON1 Photo RAW 2019*
> This all-new photo editing experience gives photographers the features they use the most from the Adobe® Lightroom® and Photoshop® worlds in a single application. ON1 Photo RAW 2019 also includes a significant enhancement to the...



Continue reading...


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 13, 2018)

mhm..... they try a lot with the UI but i still don´t like it.
and for RAW conversion i would rather recommend switching to capture one from LR not to photo raw.
and the subscription price (ON1 Plus Pro )... well i take photoshop each day over this when i rent soft on a subscription plan anyway.
make that subscription 89$ and it may becomes and option beside photoshop. it sure would not replace PS for me.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2018)

JonSnow said:


> mhm..... they try a lot with the UI but i still don´t like it.
> and for RAW conversion i would rather recommend switching to capture one from LR not to photo raw.
> and the subscription price (ON1 Plus Pro )... well i take photoshop each day over this when i rent soft on a subscription plan anyway.
> make that subscription 89$ and it may becomes and option beside photoshop. it sure would not replace PS for me.




I need to correct you on one BIG thing here.
*The On1 RAW application is NOT SUBSCRIPTION based like Adobe CC.*

You buy the license ONE TIME and you can use it into perpetuity. They also seem to put out several free updates throughout the year....

There is a program you CAN subscribe to, that gives you access to classes and extra content, additional presets, etc It does also entitle you to early beta and then a free copy of the next years release, but you do NOT have to purchase this.

Again, you buy it and "own" it like Adobe used to do before subscription model. 

This is a a BIG reason I bought into On1 RAW as a Lightroom replacement when they switched LR to be subscription only.


So far, I have enjoyed On1 RAW....the raw translator seems good to me...last year they added in the cataloging database (if you choose to use it), and it seems to work well for me for importing and throwing backups to my NAS when I import.

I really have enjoyed the power that the luminance and other masking tools give in a RAW workflow, and it appears with the 2019 edition, they have now also moved Layers into the RAW workflow.

I've just downloaded this and am looking forward to experimenting with it. 

I'm not 100% fanboi of the software yet....I'm hoping, for instance they have put a profile in there for my Canon 11-24 L lens. This has been missing to date.

Also, on my macbook pro (late 2011), I found the On1RAW at times would bog down and I'd have to restart from time to time. This may also be due to me still running Yosemite.....

I'm hoping after first of year to get an iMac Pro, and hoping that will address bogging down on all my programs, but just a heads up there were some issues with the 2018 version of ON1. I'm hoping that is addressed in 2019.

I will say that On1 support is very helpful and responsive...I had one problem on 2018, and they actually gave me a link to a working version they had that wasn't released yet and that fixed my problems.

I was impressed with that.

Anyway, if you are wanting to get away from the Adobe *rental* mode of things, give On1 a look. The masking and now full layer workflow while 100% RAW....is very compelling.

For heavy duty lifting...I use Affinity Photo as my PS replacement, and so far, I've had no complaints.

Anyway, give this a look if you do NOT wish to do the subscription model.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 13, 2018)

> *The On1 RAW application is NOT SUBSCRIPTION based like Adobe CC.*



you missunderstood what i was saying.

i never said there is ONLY subscription for photo raw.

but i compared the price of the subscription they do offer (ON1 Plus Pro) to that of adobes LR+PS subscription.
and for that subscription plan i came to the conclusion that it makes no sense for me, compared to the PS+LR subscription.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 14, 2018)

How well does it process raw vs Adobe Camera Raw?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

There is a free trial. Maybe download and give it a try.

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 14, 2018)

he's not entirely wrong or right. I bought 2018.5.. and yes it is in perpetuity.. but they soon went and said 2019 is out soon (it's still 2018!!!!) and wanted more $ for it. They gave a discount, but it really is bordering on subscription if you want to get updates for any length of time.. given it's still a bit rough around the edges, I don't think it was terribly fair. I did end up paying yet again for 2019 and it ... just doesn't seem that much more than 2018 and some of my beefs still seem to be there.

Having said that ...

I do think it's a viable LR alternative now. Noise processing, camera profiles and shadow pulling are better in LR.. and there are some weird areas like lack of history for undo and its a pain in the neck to have things default to certain values (like the default crop settings)..and their highlights/white level bars really don't act very usefully,. 

but it's ahead in many other ways and requires re-learning certain things. The built in layering and masking is way ahead of LR and takes some of the most useful bits of PS and rolls into a single product.. and the effects modules are powerful, each can be used essentially like a layer and turned off or tweaked individually making history less needed. Many of the shortcomings I mentioned above can be overcome with the effects module and some learning... After putzing about for a few weeks with it I feel I can now more or less retire LR...except for really low light stuff which requires a heavier recovery.

btw 2019 seems to now be able to process PSD and .xmp settings and import stuff from LR.. noticed it picked things up from my folders. There are ways now to path to it.

If you're looking to get out of subscription, I'd recommend it, but be aware they don't support each version terribly long.. a shame given they still have a bit of maturing to do.

I have LR6 and refuse to go subscription with Adobe or with On1.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

The good news is they are listening to suggestions if you'll take the time to make the written submission and they know they'll have to improve various things and are showing a determination to do so. If it's continuing to be lacking and they are continuing to be looking for me to treat it as an unending update, which is a subscription, then they'll lose me in the not too distant future.

On the other hand there isn't software of any sort that doesn't keep updating to keep their cash flow going. It seems a necessary evil. It's like they never make it all right cause then there will be nothing to suck you in with!

Hopefully it'll soon be adequate enough for me to stop updating it yearly. At least whatever I have, I have, if I stop.

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 14, 2018)

I agree.. need to support developers to put out good products, just wish its was a bit longer you got support without forking more $.

I did put out some suggestions... its weird they have a few weird confusing ways to reach them. The splash page (maybe in beta?) had a way that was cumbersome.. required a lot of computer data I wasn't comfortable running and sharing. There are the forums, but hard to figure out where to find and post... and there is via your account.. which is how I did it, but .. we'll see.

I want to be clear.. its a decent product, just ... some things could be polished. I also have Serif Aperture.. decent product too, but too much like PS.. high learning curve I don't want to get into except for a few minor things (merging star trails for example... works well!)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

Share Your Ideas

I haven't posted requests here recently so forget the steps but it is possible to make your request and it gets graded and hopefully it's popular and gets implented. What I asked for was sliders that didn't require finger pressure on the mouse to slide them. In other words click first and use the mouse wheel. I thought that was coming but don't know for sure at this moment.

https://www.on1.com/products/photo-...W_Avail&utm_source=RAW-Plus&utm_content=email

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2018)

I've used ON1 extensively since its inception. I think it does a fine job as a RAW editor. I used Lightroom for years and at least for my purposes ON1 works just as well. The UI is fine. I find no issue with it. I did use Capture One for a month on a trial basis. I liked that as well, although I saw no advantages over ON1. I do use Capture One Express for Fuji because sharpening Fuji files can be problematic and C1 seems to do a good job with them. I also like its ability to restore highlights. Overall, however, I use DXO PhotoLab 2 with my Canon files as my primary RAW editor. I'm not in the photography business and I have gobs of time to fiddle around with various software programmes.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 14, 2018)

Ugh....
I didn't read the requirements....and I installed On1 RAW 2019, and had it un-install 2018 (why would I want to keep both versions??).

Well, I fired it up and it told me On1 RAW didn't work with my version of OS X. I'm still on Yosemite.....so, I guess time to upgrade.

BUT, before that, I've had to get time machine working again, as that I want a full backup before upgrading OS X major versions....

Anyway....is a PITA, but I've been waiting till I finished a couple projects before I tried upgrading and potentially hitting a problem.

Hmm..guess this means I'll be upgrading and learning the latest version of FCPX too, as that it had a major upgrade awhile back, but required newer version of OS X.


C


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 14, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Share Your Ideas
> 
> I haven't posted requests here recently so forget the steps but it is possible to make your request and it gets graded and hopefully it's popular and gets implented. What I asked for was sliders that didn't require finger pressure on the mouse to slide them. In other words click first and use the mouse wheel. I thought that was coming but don't know for sure at this moment.
> 
> ...



thanks.. that is one of the methods I'd stumbled upon, but again.. seemed buried at the time. Search for Noise... almost 20 individual suggestions and high ratings.. so not alone... hope we see some results. Fantastic product, just falls a bit short on this.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 14, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Ugh....
> I didn't read the requirements....and I installed On1 RAW 2019, and had it un-install 2018 (why would I want to keep both versions??).
> 
> Well, I fired it up and it told me On1 RAW didn't work with my version of OS X. I'm still on Yosemite.....so, I guess time to upgrade.
> ...




was going to tease you about reading the min requirements... and realized I hadn't bothered either.. considered it an update. Thankfully for me no o/s or hardware upgrades required.


----------



## Durf (Nov 15, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Ugh....
> I didn't read the requirements....and I installed On1 RAW 2019, and had it un-install 2018 (why would I want to keep both versions??).
> 
> Well, I fired it up and it told me On1 RAW didn't work with my version of OS X. I'm still on Yosemite.....so, I guess time to upgrade.
> ...



I had PR2019 over-write and replace PR2018 a few nights ago and everything seemed to be AWESOME until I tried to export a few images. Obviously the 2019 version is still buggy in the export dept. as they are aware. 2019 is basically unusable for me right now. I submitted a ticket and then I had to re-install 2018.5 so I could keep processing images. ON1 is also not backward compatible as all my images I processed in the 2019 version are not processed now in the 2018 reinstalled version (sucks)!

Regardless, I love ON1 and use it as a standalone and can't wait for this issue I'm having with the 2019 version to be resolved as it totally looks better than the 2018 version.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 15, 2018)

Durf said:


> I had PR2019 over-write and replace PR2018 a few nights ago and everything seemed to be AWESOME until I tried to export a few images. Obviously the 2019 version is still buggy in the export dept. as they are aware. 2019 is basically unusable for me right now. I submitted a ticket and then I had to re-install 2018.5 so I could keep processing images. ON1 is also not backward compatible as all my images I processed in the 2019 version are not processed now in the 2018 reinstalled version (sucks)!
> 
> Regardless, I love ON1 and use it as a standalone and can't wait for this issue I'm having with the 2019 version to be resolved as it totally looks better than the 2018 version.



OH, that's interesting!!
Please update us on how your problem gets resolved!!

I had to jump through some hoops in preparation for upgrading OS X so that I can use On1 RAW 2019......(backups and such)....

I hope to upgrade today and give it a try later this afternoon.

C


----------



## Talys (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, I'm unlikely to switch from PS/LR unless a RAW processor is clearly superior, simply because PS is an application I can't go without, and the PS/LR bundle is cheaper than any way I have ever bought photoshop before that, even when I have skipped the odd version. That's not even including the free second install. 

Just too many clients and partners use PSDs to make any other bitmap editor a realistic option, and the way it's priced, lightroom is free. 

For nearly all work stuff (product photography) I dont even use LR - I import the RAWs right into photoshop with ACR. I do find LR good for my hobby photography though.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 16, 2018)

Talys said:


> Well, I'm unlikely to switch from PS/LR unless a RAW processor is clearly superior, simply because PS is an application I can't go without, and the PS/LR bundle is cheaper than any way I have ever bought photoshop before that, even when I have skipped the odd version. That's not even including the free second install.
> 
> Just too many clients and partners use PSDs to make any other bitmap editor a realistic option, and the way it's priced, lightroom is free.
> 
> For nearly all work stuff (product photography) I dont even use LR - I import the RAWs right into photoshop with ACR. I do find LR good for my hobby photography though.




On1 can process PSD files now.. and seems to be the default file scheme for layers.. but how compatible it is I don't know.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 16, 2018)

Durf said:


> I had PR2019 over-write and replace PR2018 a few nights ago and everything seemed to be AWESOME until I tried to export a few images. Obviously the 2019 version is still buggy in the export dept. as they are aware. 2019 is basically unusable for me right now. I submitted a ticket and then I had to re-install 2018.5 so I could keep processing images. ON1 is also not backward compatible as all my images I processed in the 2019 version are not processed now in the 2018 reinstalled version (sucks)!
> 
> Regardless, I love ON1 and use it as a standalone and can't wait for this issue I'm having with the 2019 version to be resolved as it totally looks better than the 2018 version.




I ran into an export issue as well in the beta... couldn't figure out how to get out of it, but I think I managed to reset all my export conditions and the image causing the issue to fix it. Unfortunately I was just happy to fix it and don't recall the specific steps


----------



## Talys (Nov 16, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> On1 can process PSD files now.. and seems to be the default file scheme for layers.. but how compatible it is I don't know.


The issue isn't processing PSD files, it's editing them. Until there is a viable alternative to PS (that graphics artists accept), I'm pretty much stuck with PhotoShop. A simple example of what a customer will want is the subject cut out and supplied against a transparent background. Of course, you can just supply this in PNG, but if a client wants it in PSD, photoshop is just a better tool (usually). 

It is kind of like AI vs CDR. I far prefer Corel, but, whatever... if isn't worth the effort to protest. Just give 'em what they want.


----------



## Durf (Nov 17, 2018)

cayenne said:


> OH, that's interesting!!
> Please update us on how your problem gets resolved!!
> 
> I had to jump through some hoops in preparation for upgrading OS X so that I can use On1 RAW 2019......(backups and such)....
> ...



They are aware of the issue with export and hopefully will have a fix/patch for it with the next update. It seems to be exporting a bit better from being in browse rather than develop etc. Still slow like it was in PR2018 but working none the less. Seems to be a few other little bugs here and there but once they dial PR2019 in it's going to be quite an awesome program. Some people are not having issues at all but of course I am!!! LOL figures!


----------



## cayenne (Nov 19, 2018)

Talys said:


> The issue isn't processing PSD files, it's editing them. Until there is a viable alternative to PS (that graphics artists accept), I'm pretty much stuck with PhotoShop. A simple example of what a customer will want is the subject cut out and supplied against a transparent background. Of course, you can just supply this in PNG, but if a client wants it in PSD, photoshop is just a better tool (usually).
> 
> It is kind of like AI vs CDR. I far prefer Corel, but, whatever... if isn't worth the effort to protest. Just give 'em what they want.



I use Affinity Photo as my Photoshop replacement...it works with PSDs.

They have a free trial, give it a look!!

Right now, I"m using AP and On1 as my PS/LR replacement......and no **rental* *of the software.


----------



## Durf (Nov 20, 2018)

cayenne said:


> I use Affinity Photo as my Photoshop replacement...it works with PSDs.
> 
> They have a free trial, give it a look!!
> 
> Right now, I"m using AP and On1 as my PS/LR replacement......and no **rental* *of the software.


 
I've also been trying to use Affinity with ON1 and for me I just do not like switching programs mid edit, I totally prefer just using one program.
It's looking like ON1 2019's new layers workflow may just allow me to forget all about Affinity once and for all.....

I'm not a pro nor really do much extreme photoshop type of edits but I think PR2019 can handle it all for me now. PR2018 was pretty much all I needed but 2019 looks even more capable for an Adobe Photoshop replacement for us serious but non-pro photographers (even certain pro's can get by with ON1 2019 in my opinion).

I think I'm finally done using more than one program and going to use PR2019 for everything now. If I run in to something it can't do, oh well, I just won't do it


----------



## cayenne (Nov 20, 2018)

Durf said:


> I've also been trying to use Affinity with ON1 and for me I just do not like switching programs mid edit, I totally prefer just using one program.
> It's looking like ON1 2019's new layers workflow may just allow me to forget all about Affinity once and for all.....
> 
> I'm not a pro nor really do much extreme photoshop type of edits but I think PR2019 can handle it all for me now. PR2018 was pretty much all I needed but 2019 looks even more capable for an Adobe Photoshop replacement for us serious but non-pro photographers (even certain pro's can get by with ON1 2019 in my opinion).
> ...



I"m treating On1 RAW much like I treated LR.

I use it for probably 98% of all my needs. I use Affinity Photo like I used PS....for really heavy lifting....for extreme compositing, or really delicate cutting out/masking (like fine hair, etc).....

Now, if you do use PS/LR, it is a bit more smooth going between the two, especially since you can do smart objects in PS that hook directly back into the RAW files in LR with the develop settings.

And I've found that On1 does work pretty good with panos, but I've had some that just wouldn't work there and I had to use the more powerful Affinity Photo engine for some tough panos and focus stacking.

But again....I use AP like I used PS...msotly just for projects that really need heavy lifting......but for most 'normal' image processing, I can use On1 which is the same role I used LR.

Just my $0.02,

Cayenne


----------



## Durf (Dec 17, 2018)

cayenne said:


> I"m treating On1 RAW much like I treated LR.
> 
> I use it for probably 98% of all my needs. I use Affinity Photo like I used PS....for really heavy lifting....for extreme compositing, or really delicate cutting out/masking (like fine hair, etc).....
> 
> ...



Hi, have you been using PR2019?????

I've been having nothing but problems with it since it was released, several re-installs, several support tickets etc etc. It's basically useless on my machine yet PR2018.5 runs nearly flawlessly. It just locks up and crashes etc. Can't get through an edit without it doing something wrong and losing my work!

I'm still trying to get support to figure this out but I'm about to just give up on PR2019 and continue using 2018. SUCKS!!!!

You'd think it would work at least half way decent on my machine when 2018 does.......


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2018)

Durf said:


> Hi, have you been using PR2019?????
> 
> I've been having nothing but problems with it since it was released, several re-installs, several support tickets etc etc. It's basically useless on my machine yet PR2018.5 runs nearly flawlessly. It just locks up and crashes etc. Can't get through an edit without it doing something wrong and losing my work!
> 
> ...



Wow...that's very interesting.

I've had the opposite experience so far....

I was actually getting ready to post an update here about the 2019 version. One thing it seems to have addressed on my old computer, is it seems significantly sped up.

I can now use my wacom tablet and pen with it and it moves smooth without the lagging that I got from the 2018 versions.
Also most other uses seems smooth and quick and fluid, compared to my experience at times with the 2018.

What computer and OS are you using?

I have an old late 2011 MacBook Pro. I've maxed it out with 16GB RAM. I upgraded the internal drive with a samsung SSD, and I work most of my images stored on an external thunderbolt to SATA spinning disk, and have a thunderbolt to SATA unit holding a SSD for my cache.

Also, I downloaded the 2019 version, not realizing that my version of OSX (Yosimite) was not going to work and I had to do an upgrade to High Sierra in order to get On1 RAW 2019 to install.

As far as drawbacks....

I found that the focus stacking is till a bit wanting....I didn't like the images at all on the On1 render and ended up sending my exposure to PS (my old version of CS6) to focus stack for a project I was working on.

I have found one complaint...that the cataloging search function isn't working for me as I expected. I have all my shots for the year in a 2018 directory on my external drive. I have this as a cataloged folder.


I have gone through my Jazzfest shots from last year and marked them in blue label as my 'hero' shots.

I click the 2018 folder, and in filters (browse mode), I select the blue label...and NOTHING shows up. I've opened a support ticket with them.


But goodness, I've not experienced anything like you have!!!


One funny thing about my install. I actually installed and told it to UN-install my 2018 version....but apparently it did not uninstall it, as the the other day in finder I typed in ON1 and I didn't notice the auto-complete had chosen 2018 instead of 2019.

So far, I've found them to be pretty good in quick customer service and response. Please keep us up to date on what happens here with you.

Again, curious, what type of hardware and OS are you running?

Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for update, following the product closer now. I did open a ticket on the noise reduction, especially with blues. I gave them an original RAW and a basic Landscape profile translation without edits of the RAW via DPP, LR and ON1 and showed how much noisier ON1 was. Seemed to hint a new version was coming out in a month that might address it, though not holding my breath.

I still find it can't handle noise or bring up shadows quite as well as LR, but overall still a decent product.. enough that I process about 90% of my images on it now.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> Thanks for update, following the product closer now. I did open a ticket on the noise reduction, especially with blues. I gave them an original RAW and a basic Landscape profile translation without edits of the RAW via DPP, LR and ON1 and showed how much noisier ON1 was. Seemed to hint a new version was coming out in a month that might address it, though not holding my breath.
> 
> I still find it can't handle noise or bring up shadows quite as well as LR, but overall still a decent product.. enough that I process about 90% of my images on it now.



Oh cool!!
Thanks for YOUR update too!! I've not had much problem with noise so far on mine (although likely I have some and should look closer at fixing it).

Can you post your example here and show what you told them, etc? that might prove helpful here too!!

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 18, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Oh cool!!
> Thanks for YOUR update too!! I've not had much problem with noise so far on mine (although likely I have some and should look closer at fixing it).
> 
> Can you post your example here and show what you told them, etc? that might prove helpful here too!!
> ...


https://on1help.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/168165
I'll try to find the files when I get a chance.


files are too large to attach with a direct conversion.. .suggestions?


----------



## Durf (Dec 18, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Wow...that's very interesting.
> 
> I've had the opposite experience so far....
> 
> ...



I'm using a 2 year old Intel5 HP Pavillion Laptop w/windows 10

Support sent me a newer PR2019 test build and it seems to be working alright for the time being. Support is quite fast and awesome with ON1.

They told me they'll release the updated PR2019 Version any day now (before Christmas). It's suppose to have a few new features and some bug/glitch fixes.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2018)

Durf said:


> I'm using a 2 year old Intel5 HP Pavillion Laptop w/windows 10
> 
> Support sent me a newer PR2019 test build and it seems to be working alright for the time being. Support is quite fast and awesome with ON1.
> 
> They told me they'll release the updated PR2019 Version any day now (before Christmas). It's suppose to have a few new features and some bug/glitch fixes.



Ok, glad to hear that. I ran into a problem with the 2018 on my previously described older MBP...and they too gave me an early release copy of ON1 that was in progress to be released and it too helped my situation then.

It is bad that this has to be done, BUT....I do find it great that a company actually WILL do this for their customers!!!

It's getting there, I'm pretty happy so far......I'm anxious to find time to play with their new RAW layers workflow when I have some time and a project to test it with....

C


----------



## Durf (Dec 19, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Ok, glad to hear that. I ran into a problem with the 2018 on my previously described older MBP...and they too gave me an early release copy of ON1 that was in progress to be released and it too helped my situation then.
> 
> It is bad that this has to be done, BUT....I do find it great that a company actually WILL do this for their customers!!!
> 
> ...



I've had several instances of performance and stability issues with ON1 since I started using PR2017, but their support team has always pulled through for me in a really amazing way and quite quickly. Regardless of the issues, I absolutely love the program and in the last 6 months or so I haven't used anything else and On1 is my go to stand alone processor. This 2019 version looks very promising! They are suppose to do a large update before spring and I think they're gonna do some type of AI editing enhancements, among some other intense improvements/additions.

I think I'm actually using the last test build before they release their update in the next few days. My copy has a few minor bugs that need to be fixed, most I can work around but there's one in local adjustments that's been really a pain in the neck not having working correctly. Also their catalog folders feature I've never been able to use without it majorly affecting my machines and the softwares performance. Hopefully the next major update in a couple of months will allow me to use catalog folders again.....no biggy though, I've found a work around for that too.

All in all, ON1 Photo Raw is an awesome program in my opinion.....


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 19, 2018)

might be sooner than spring... one of their guys when they answered my issue above indicated this month.


*James* (on1)

Dec 6, 14:59 PST

Hello,

I apologize for the miscommunication and for the delay in response. Thank you for including this information. I have linked your ticket and have escalated this problem to our Engineering team for further investigation. We are committed to resolving these types of problems in future free updates. The first free update will be sent to all Photo Raw 2019 owners automatically as soon as it is available *later this month*. I apologize for this inconvenience, if there is anything else I can do for you please reply to this email. 

James
QA & Technical Support Manager


files as samples will have to come later.. I can't attach here, too large and I generally avoid google or one drive... but may have to sometimes.


----------



## Durf (Dec 19, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> might be sooner than spring... one of their guys when they answered my issue above indicated this month.
> 
> 
> *James* (on1)
> ...



Yes, this is a free update with bug fixes etc that will be released in the next few days (before Christmas); They'll be a rather larger update following that I've heard will be before spring.

2 updates total that I am aware of.....


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2018)

Darn....

Well, I just found out something that was very disappointing.
I was preparing to get LR ready to be migrated to ON1 with the new 'AI" they have now.....and just found out, that it ONLY works for LR version 6.1 and higher....

I can't believe they aren't doing ti for LR5 at least, which is where I stayed at.

*sigh*

REALLY disappointed by this.....I would have to think there would be plenty enough people out there that stopped at LR5 for them to at least include this version in their highly touted migration program.



cayenne


----------



## Durf (Dec 19, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Darn....
> 
> Well, I just found out something that was very disappointing.
> I was preparing to get LR ready to be migrated to ON1 with the new 'AI" they have now.....and just found out, that it ONLY works for LR version 6.1 and higher....
> ...



I would of never thought you couldn't migrate LR5......

I never did migrate my Lightroom catalog to ON1. I spent several days if not weeks converting most of my edited images in Lightroom to full Jpegs and my portfolio and best images to tiffs. All my original RAW files are where they were on an external drive (s).

My lightroom catalogs are all saved on an external drive if I ever for some unknown reason go back to using lightroom (which I highly doubt).


----------



## Durf (Dec 21, 2018)

Here's the latest ON1 Update:

*ON1 Photo Raw 2019.1 Release Notes and Installation Instructions*
*ON1 Photo RAW 2019 Release Notes*
Version 2019.1 (13.1.0.6264)
December 19, 2018


https://on1help.zendesk.com/hc/en-u...9-Release-Notes-and-Installation-Instructions


----------



## cayenne (Dec 21, 2018)

Durf said:


> Here's the latest ON1 Update:
> 
> *ON1 Photo Raw 2019.1 Release Notes and Installation Instructions*
> *ON1 Photo RAW 2019 Release Notes*
> ...




OH, thanks for the heads up!!

I just upgraded...will play with it a bit later....

C


----------

